
A $3B problem: Miami-Dade’s septic tanks already failing due to sea rise - toomuchtodo
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article224132115.html
======
toomuchtodo
From the article, estimated cost is closer to $3.5 billion when you include
costs of commercial properties as well. $3 billion is for residential alone.

